# Which is the bitchiest type/s?



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Which type/s tend to be the bitchiest and why?


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Which type likes pizza?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ENFJ, cause they just are.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

I have never encountered a self-typed INFJ online that I have gotten along with. The "subtle" way they attempt to use specific words to manipulate what meaning a statement has to others and then outright denying it is possibly one of the "bitchiest" things I often encounter.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't know about a consistent type, but some of the XNTJ types I know fit this bill. I know a few "typed" ENTJ's who will bark at people and be mean/rude for no real reason, which does come off as bitchy to me. I've known a few INTJ's who also act like angry internet trolls, and want to purposely act robotic/thinking they're above everyone. This is NOT everyone of these types. My closest friend is INTJ, and one of the kindest people I know (just not in a "feeler" way). Some others just feel like they're trying to prove a point on how cold they are or something. But I really like XNTJ types as a whole when they are healthier than described.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Experiencing constant inner oscillations themselves, the only way NJs can function is by projecting on others, claiming they are the ones lacking true comprehension...

Bitchiness is a rational tendency imo, so any type with T or F as dominant _can_ appear that way, especially to types that overall reject their approach


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

ESFJ - The most obvious bitch, sensitive, talks about others business all the time
INTJ - Females fuck their bosses to climb up the career ladder while INTJ males girlfriends have problems trying to find out where the INTJ males wants to eat. Bitches.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I mean, all types have their downfall and for this one, i'm sorry ESFJs but you have to take the bullet...


Taylor Swift, anyone? _''WHAT?? ME? MAD?? Nahhhhhhhhhhh *I'll just totally write a song about what bitch you are, that'll show you....*''_



I actually lost count of the number of posts on my facebook wall where an obvious ESFJ goes on a passive-aggressive rant about someone. And by ''passive-aggressive'' I mean they merely avoid naming them but do everything in their power to make sure we know exactly who they're talking about. 

P.S. I love to reply to those by stating the name of the person they're referring to. They usually delete my post within seconds ^_^


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm looking at the types with 0 votes and thinking of visiting those subforums more often. IXTPs are apparently the cool kids.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I call this poll lame.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I am happy to see that ESFJs are in fact in the lead with this. I should try to do more research on them to understand where they are coming from, but they often appear like insatiable militant socializers.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

As INTX, I'll average the votes for my bitchiness score. I like to think I'm overtly bitchy, at any rate. Let there be no question about how vile I am!


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

with water said:


> I am happy to see that ESFJs are in fact in the lead with this. I should try to do more research on them to understand where they are coming from, but they often appear like insatiable militant socializers.


Maybe you have observed ESFPs.
Us EXFJs can definitely be bitchy and use emotional pressure but were not insatiable/militant about social relations, we just want to emphasize the feelz, set the tone and control the expression of thoughts and opinions so that it fits the setting/flow of interaction ~


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Young said:


> while INTJ males girlfriends have problems trying to find out where the INTJ males wants to eat. Bitches.


More like they have problems trying to find out anything about said INTJ.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Don't know type but I know a fucking melt. :dejection:

She's probably horny.


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Daiz said:


> I'm looking at the types with 0 votes and thinking of visiting those subforums more often. IXTPs are apparently the cool kids.


In the sense that they don't get all bitchy at you, and neither anything else, yes. It's the same reason why the wall in your room isn't bitchy. If you want that peace and quiet though, you're certainly welcome.

That said, as this thing goes both ways (I miss 90% of all the subtle digs that are supposed to hit me, and I shut out all pointless drama), I don't know what to vote. My life is bitch-free.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

In my experience it simply has to be ESFJs haha but it's harmless.

The most destructive, manipulative and threatening "bitch" I know would be an ESFP.

She goes out of her way to create drama and to stir people up.
She breaks into peoples houses for kicks.
She tells people face to face in shopping centres that they smell like shit - random people.
She physically assaults people who look at her the wrong way.
She backstabs her friends and loves to see them fight each other and become enemies.

She thinks she is a master manipulator or something.

I'm expecting to see her on the news for like mass murder or something.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

I wanted to say myself, ENTJ, but that's probably because of availability heuristics. Instead, you know those girls who'll complain to their friends on how that one classmate just looked at them funny? That being said, venting is a common human attribute, and it's totally normal for any type to bitch. If you ever read the nine journals I've written, you'll notice a repetition of me always bitching about my bus driver being consistently late.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Ugh I hate this word so much, it's one of the most immature words out there. Anyway being "bitchy" usually just means a girl or woman being mean and spiteful, but it usually says more about the accuser and the way they perceive the so-called bitchy person. lol actually this is a good definition;



> An adjective that's supposed to be used to describe someone irritable, moody and whiny. Even if a person is not bitchy but rather, honest or blunt, a stupid person may use "bitchy" to describe that person. Bitchy is the creative limit when it comes to insults coming from the same stupid people - urban dictionary


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Northern Lights said:


> In the sense that they don't get all bitchy at you, and neither anything else, yes. It's the same reason why the wall in your room isn't bitchy. If you want that peace and quiet though, you're certainly welcome.
> 
> That said, as this thing goes both ways (I miss 90% of all the subtle digs that are supposed to hit me, and I shut out all pointless drama), I don't know what to vote. My life is bitch-free.


Inferior Fe sounds like the life, man.


----------

